# حني الصفائح المعدنية باستخدام المجسمات و الطاولة الدوارة



## أسامة علي عمر (13 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع pdf في المرفقات و أتمنى الافادة و ابداء الرأي و شكرا لكل من ساهم في انشاء منتدى الصفائح و هي خطوة جريئة و أتمنى انشاء منتدى خاص بالبنيوماتيك


----------



## a.z (16 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيروبارك فيك


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. جهود متميزة .. شكرا


----------



## fng777 (22 أبريل 2009)

_يعافيك ربي واتمنى ان يكون هناك منتدى خاص للدوائر الالكترونية وتصليحها وبرامج للتصميم الدوائر_​


----------



## bahhool (22 أبريل 2009)

مزناكمنتكمنتكمنمتلامتنللاتنلاتالاوةىلاوةىروةىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## هنتر2 (9 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر جزاك الله خيروبارك فيك*​


----------



## ابو محمود (23 مايو 2009)

ايه هو المجسم
ممكن تبعتيه على المنتدى او تبعتى تفصيل اكتر


----------



## mohtaha (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

تسمى هذة الماكينات بالشداداتstrech machine وتستخدم الماكينات الكبية الحجم منها فى تصنيع skin الطائرات 
وكمان اسقف الاتوبيسات 
تمتاز هذة الماكينات بانها لاتحتاج الى اسطمبه من جزئين كما هو موضح بالرسومات التى ارفقها الاخ الفاضل جزاه الله خير 
كما يمكن استخدمها فى تشكيل الزوايا والتىT section وكذلك اليو U 
واسف على المداخلة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جهود متميزة


----------



## hmmed (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور السعي وجزيت خيرا


----------



## mahfoudh2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## ودبيلا (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي شكر وجزىك الله الف خير


----------

